# Snow Leopard and Netgear Print Server



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

I recently upgraded from Tiger to Snow Leopard and then found out I had lost my connection to the Netgear WGPS606 Print server that for years has served me flawlessly to use my HP Photosmart 8100 printer.  Apparently it has something to do with Apple having removed support for Appletalk (???)  Searching the web and Netgears website I can only find the instructions for Tiger, which I already had back when I first set up the print server.  Any help would be greatly apprecitated.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Can you link me to those instructions? I might be able to help you translate them to work in Snow Leopard.


----------



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sure, here it is.  http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/201


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 27, 2009)

These are the same instructions I've used to connect to a LaserJet 4100 with a Netgear PS101 print server. In the Add Printer assistant, choose IP with LPD protocol and enter L1 for the Queue. The Address is that of the print server on your network (default is 192.168.0.102). Is this not working?

To access the equivalent of "Installable Options," just double-click on the printer after you add it.


----------



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, in fact I've tried all of the different types, LPD, HP jet direct, and IP, all of them seem to set up ok, and when I try to print the printer icon bounces and then shows one job to be printed, and then times out trying to connect to the printer. I'm at a complete loss.  Are you running Snow Leopard?


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you able to connect to the print server at its IP address to configure it? Have you tried resetting the print server? The only relevant printer type is IP with the LPD protocol.

In a search for help, I linked to a Netgear forum and connected to this page. Have you been there yet?


----------



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, Yes I've been to the indicated page, and the instructions there are the same ones that I gave you the link for, that work with Tiger.  No luck.  I've tried completely resetting the print system, and then starting from scratch.  I know I've reset the print server, but now that you mention it I have not tried it since resetting the printing system on my macbook.  I'll give that a go next.  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, and yes I can connect to the print server using it's ip address in a web browser.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 27, 2009)

And so when you add the printer, you're selecting the exact printer model from the dialog to ensure the system is using the right driver?


----------



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## GaryS1953 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben,

Finally, got it to print, after working on it for two days.  I ended up using a different HP print driver.  My printer is the Photosmart 8150, and I've been using the driver for the 8100 (no 8150 was listed).  I just now selected the Photosmart 7550 Gutenrpint v 5.2.3, and that did the trick.  I can't explain it, but I think I'm done fooling with it.  Thanks so much for all of your suggestions.


----------

